# Eve Online



## Kostmayer (Mar 2, 2007)

Did a quick search and couldn't find a thread on this.

Have rejoined again after leaving twice. The client is downloading now. I enjoyed playing, but there didn't seem to be much to do aside from mining or combat (I know, what else would there be to do). 

Will probably leave after a few months again but it'll pass some time now that I've just recompleted San Andreas. And its a game I can play while reading at the same time 

Any other players?


----------

